# Grams on Grams



## hulksmash (Apr 25, 2019)

You wanna help others? Great! You're needed here. *I'm not advocating 1 gram and above here.* Rather, I want to know:

*What happens when you use a weekly total of 800mg or more?*​
_Weekly total_ includes using 2 or more compounds (e.g. you *ran 3 AAS, and it added up to 800mg or more)*! Please state the compound(s), the dosage, and duration when stating side-effects.

My intent is 1. *humble curiousity* since I can't relate to having sides, and 2. people learn what higher doses do to the average person.

Your answers will *make me a better member*-I'll have empathy from knowing everyone's response to high doses. In turn, I'll refrain from high-dosage talk more easily. 

Thanks ya'll; let's blow up this thread with experiences!

*EDIT: Changed to "800mg and above". Instructed to list the compound or compounds, dosages, and duration with the side-effect(s).*


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 25, 2019)

I'll get the ball rolling.

I have to admit that I do get a side-effect, if it even counts:


Test at _2 grams/week_ gave me night sweats like tren gives.
Tren at _600mg/week and up_ give me mild night sweats.

That's an easily ignored, mild side-effect, but wanted to list it anyway. You never know; someone may consider night sweats a horrible, untolerable side.


----------



## Trump (Apr 25, 2019)

I can be a little quick tempered at times,


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 25, 2019)

Trump said:


> I can be a little quick tempered at times,



Ah, but what about:


your physical side-effects
what compound(s)
duration
does the side(s) increase/decrease/stay the same

Thanks for the reply.

I thought about saying, "*800mg and above*" in the OP. I wonder if i should've wrote that instead.


----------



## snake (Apr 25, 2019)

Depends on the compound. You should be more specific.


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 25, 2019)

1.2g test e 
600mg Deca
400mg Tren A

slight water retention.  I do take AI. 12.5 Stane 2x week
Lathargy - Not sure if its the test or lack of sleep  
RBC/Crit is on the high side - so that could be it as well.  (I do my own oil changes)  

Tren A - Slight night sweats.  Gets worse if I go higher. oh and burping and farting sulfur gas.  lol


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 25, 2019)

snake said:


> Depends on the compound. You should be more specific.



I assumed everyone would answer with a "compound|dosage|side-effect" format. I'll go edit! Oh. I'll also change to 800mg and up..


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 25, 2019)

motown1002 said:


> 1.2g test e
> 600mg Deca
> 400mg Tren A
> 
> ...



So *2.2 grams*. That's the weekly total. Correct?

That's very few sides. Great for you! Glad it's only a few.

You remind me of the times people here have run more than 1g of AAS total yet lose their minds over my personal choices lol


----------



## Trump (Apr 25, 2019)

200mg Test 600mg tren no sides that I noticed just diced up nicely 16 week
200mg Test 600mg npp 600mg mast anadrol increased size and aggression for 16 week (4 week drol)
300mg test 400mg tren 400mg mast Var 16 week only in week 3 but will-let you know (started with the var but stopped after interrupted sleep will try it at end)



hulksmash said:


> Ah, but what about:
> 
> 
> your physical side-effects
> ...


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 25, 2019)

Trump said:


> 200mg Test 600mg tren no sides that I noticed just diced up nicely 16 week
> 200mg Test 600mg npp 600mg mast anadrol increased size and aggression for 16 week (4 week drol)
> 300mg test 400mg tren 400mg mast Var 16 week only in week 3 but will-let you know (started with the var but stopped after interrupted sleep will try it at end)



So, you did 800mg, then 1.4g (plus the adrol), then 1.1g.

No side effect besides anger?

Then where the hell are the bad side-effects people talk about? Maybe it'll show up lol


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 25, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> So *2.2 grams*. That's the weekly total. Correct?
> 
> That's very few sides. Great for you! Glad it's only a few.
> 
> You remind me of the times people here have run more than 1g of AAS total yet lose their minds over my personal choices lol



You are correct sir.  I just added the Tren a couple weeks ago.  Getting blood work next week to be sure everything is still in working order.  Im lucky with the sides.  My E2 doesn't seem to get too high.  One thing I didn't mention with the Tren is the inability to do anything resembling cardio.  lol  I added cardarine to the mix, but that doesn't seem to do anything.  Like with all aas, my patience is not very good.  But it might just be my age too.  I cant stand stupid people.  

The slin and gh really don't have sides unless you don't know what you are doing.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 25, 2019)

Test at 1.5g causes such lethargy that I don't even want to get out of bed. At 1.2 that stops. At my sweet spot of 1.2 grams, fat melts off, recovery is infinite, I sweat like a pig at night, and I become very focused mentally on achieving goals in and out of the gym. 

Nandrolone at any dose makes me an irritable anxious prick. At anywhere over 600 per week I get moonface. I get no additional benefit over 600. Benefits include rapid weight gain, strength increases, and joint relief. 

Tren at 1g I don't even want to talk about. That's just not somewhere I or really anyone needs to go. Did it once, didn't last long. I was so short tempered I am surprised I didn't lose my job. 

I don't miss running huge blasts at all


----------



## Trump (Apr 25, 2019)

Actually front loaded that 1.4g cycle with tbol as well I think



hulksmash said:


> So, you did 800mg, then 1.4g (plus the adrol), then 1.1g.
> 
> No side effect besides anger?
> 
> Then where the hell are the bad side-effects people talk about? Maybe it'll show up lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 25, 2019)

You’re talking about side effects on the cycle vs health issues that can arise after long term running of high doses. 

Its not the same thing.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 25, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> You’re talking about side effects on the cycle vs health issues that can arise after long term running of high doses.
> 
> Its not the same thing.



He's also conflating lack of sides to lack of health effects and using lack of sides to justify very high doses.

At least I could admit I just liked doing lots of jewce lol. 

Ironically though, the biggest blast I ran, brought about my worst meet results (not counting meets where I tore my adductor lmao). I tried to drug my way thru the meet and got my ass handed to me.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 25, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> He's also conflating lack of sides to lack of health effects and using lack of sides to justify very high doses.
> 
> At least I could admit I just liked doing lots of jewce lol.
> 
> Ironically though, the biggest blast I ran, brought about my worst meet results (not counting meets where I tore my adductor lmao). I tried to drug my way thru the meet and got my ass handed to me.



Thank you!

its just stupid to think you can run huge cycles and cruise on a gram for years on end and not pay the piper eventually. There’s no studies to back anything up of course. Just use common sense. 

Just admit we love the juice and stop trying to rationalize the use. Better to be big in a coffin then small in a t shirt. Until you decide it’s not...


----------



## Spongy (Apr 25, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> (not counting meets where I tore my adductor lmao).



you pull sumo?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 25, 2019)

Spongy said:


> you pull sumo?



No but he squats sumo haha


----------



## Seeker (Apr 25, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Thank you!
> 
> its just stupid to think you can run huge cycles and cruise on a gram for years on end and not pay the piper eventually. There’s no studies to back anything up of course. Just use common sense.
> 
> Just admit we love the juice and stop trying to rationalize the use. Better to be big in a coffin then small in a t shirt. Until you decide it’s not...



I use to think i was invincible and untouchable in my early 30s.  I kinda was. I don't think that way anymore. No, it's not better to big in a coffin. You'll understand that when you reach Snakes age. I do miss blasting.  Alot. but that's all behind me now. And I'm glad I did stop


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 25, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Thank you!
> 
> its just stupid to think you can run huge cycles and cruise on a gram for years on end and not pay the piper eventually. There’s no studies to back anything up of course. Just use common sense.
> 
> Just admit we love the juice and stop trying to rationalize the use. Better to be big in a coffin then small in a t shirt. Until you decide it’s not...



That assumption of me is *wrong*.

1. Lack of sides=just a bonus. I don't think *"no side-effects means I should do high doses"*. I think *"no sides with high doses is a nice bonus"*.

2. Long term use carries risk. *I don't care.* I find every risk and do what's needed to prevent/mitigate the risks.

3. You, me, and everyone *can't prove* future health events (e.g. heart attack) or how long I live.

4. I _obsessively_ use every bit of research and all the tools to prevent and mitigate every risk that comes with chronic high dosages.

I may not have to "pay the piper". Look at supercentenarians. They eat/do the opposite of good health, like daily alcohol, smoking, and candy. *Cue someone saying "he thinks he can live to be 110" because they have reading comprehension deficiency.*

I'm going to be happy, do what I want, mitigate any health risk (common sense act) and die when I die. *I tell others not to do as I do*, so my hands are clean. I'm able to enjoy life instead of living in fear.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 25, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Test at 1.5g causes such lethargy that I don't even want to get out of bed. At 1.2 that stops. At my sweet spot of 1.2 grams, fat melts off, recovery is infinite, I sweat like a pig at night, and I become very focused mentally on achieving goals in and out of the gym.
> 
> Nandrolone at any dose makes me an irritable anxious prick. At anywhere over 600 per week I get moonface. I get no additional benefit over 600. Benefits include rapid weight gain, strength increases, and joint relief.
> 
> ...



Finally, someone here that knows the "magic" of Test above 1g. That sucks about the lethargy. 

I forgot one thing, but I wouldn't call it a side: Deca at 500mg/week and above makes me want/have sex every 4-5 days. Without Deca, it's every 2 days. Annoying to have libido drop a little.

You've surpassed me in Tren, unless I forgot doing 1g. I plan to experiment with high dose tren soon.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 25, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Better to be big in a coffin then small in a t shirt. Until you decide it's not...



Some people rather die amidst doing what they love. Die trying to accomplish every single goal they have is the preferred option for some. I'm one of those people.

I have a different relationship/outlook with death than most people, so people like me appear crazy to people who fear death and live as safely as possible.

I would be miserable if I lived a life obsessed with being safe. People think that choosing "safe" options prevent death for a while. In reality, *no one* can control how long they live. 

"Stupid" is trying to delay death as much as possible.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 25, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Finally, someone here that knows the "magic" of Test above 1g. That sucks about the lethargy.
> 
> I forgot one thing, but I wouldn't call it a side: Deca at 500mg/week and above makes me want/have sex every 4-5 days. Without Deca, it's every 2 days. Annoying to have libido drop a little.
> 
> ...



what makes you think I’ve never done test at or above a gram?


----------



## CJ (Apr 25, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> "Stupid" is trying to delay death as much as possible.



Well, I'm convinced. PASS ME THE HEROIN!!!


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 25, 2019)

Related:

Anyone who believes they'll live longer by avoiding things, like not doing high dose AAS for extended periods, are fooling themselves.

It's an illusion. Be healthy and increase your odds to grow old, right? *Wrong-you don't increase your chance to live longer.*

There's no guarantee or increased chance to grow old, yet people trick themselves into thinking there is one.

Does that mean you do risky behavior? For some, yes; it does mean that.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 25, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> what makes you think I’ve never done test at or above a gram?



Dude, why do you even bother? you have nothing to prove to him.  Your knowledge and experience in this lifestyle far exceeds you needing to prove anything to him


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 25, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> what makes you think I’ve never done test at or above a gram?



WHERE DID YOU GET THAT??

This is what I constantly deal with.

Just how did you get "you've never done a gram" out if that??? I'll simplify even more:

"Finally, someone...knows the "magic" of Test above 1 gram" means *he said "sweet spot".*

"Sweet spot" is the same as "magic".

I don't see posts talking about the "magic"/"sweet spot" of Test. Then i see him say it. So I bring it up!

You are *nowhere* in my post. I have no idea how you got that in your head.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 25, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Well, I'm convinced. PASS ME THE HEROIN!!!



Your morals and standards decides what risky behavior you do.

Some jump out of planes. Drive motorcycles. 

Depends on the person. This is not rocket science.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 25, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Dude, why do you even bother? you have nothing to prove to him.  Your knowledge and experience in this lifestyle far exceeds you needing to prove anything to him



I don't even know how he thought I was talking to him.

I quoted PoB, not him.

God, this keeps happening year after year. Ergo my "reading comprehension" jokes lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 26, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Related:
> 
> Anyone who believes they'll live longer by avoiding things, like not doing high dose AAS for extended periods, are fooling themselves.
> 
> ...



Nobody can be sure they will live till any certain age because Lord knows there is tragedy to go around. We are born to die. But maintaining your health can be expressed as reducing risk factors for illness. Vaccination, hand washing, wearing a seatbelt and not abusing steroids would all be ways to reduce your risk. 

Much of this comes down to perspective. I was 26 and didn't give a ****. Drove 100 plus miles per hour on highways, drank, ate like shit, didn't lift. 

Then my kid came along. 

Yet oddly I started steroids after she was born lol

Using steroids is a risk factor for premature death. It's preventable thru abstinence from use. It's why we manage sides and get bloodwork and maybe do some cardio here and there. 

So expand on how we are fooling ourselves so I can better understand.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 26, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Your morals and standards decides what risky behavior you do.
> 
> Some jump out of planes. Drive motorcycles.
> 
> Depends on the person. This is not rocket science.



Ok I get what you mean by fooling ourselves. 

You mean how some view certain risks is skewed. Like someone might find it ok to go hang gliding but thinks steroids are dangerous.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 26, 2019)

I'll play along Hulk.

My worst sides experience was with 750-900mgs test which was a mix of cyp and TNE. 500-650mgs of tren being ace and susp and 300mgs mast e. I had dropped 200mgs NPP early on as it was only for my knees but didn't help. Finally 50mgs dbol ed for prob 4-6 weeks. 

Awesome ****ing gains. Felt good all the time but of course there was irritability as would be expected with tren. The biggest prob was my dick stopped working towards the end. Like completely. I was running thru Tinder girls and then hit a wall...I still remember laying there absolutely pissed I wasn't crushing these 20 somethings. 3 separate incidents that still haunt me and my cock. Other than that it was pretty ****ing awesome. 
I could slap my next blast after that on here as well with EQ and my bloodletting adventure if anyone still remembers that :32 (1):


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ok I get what you mean by fooling ourselves.
> 
> You mean how some view certain risks is skewed. Like someone might find it ok to go hang gliding but thinks steroids are dangerous.



Yea it all depends on a person.

I respect everyone's choices and views. That's why I stress that all my opinions only apply to me.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Nobody can be sure they will live till any certain age because Lord knows there is tragedy to go around. We are born to die. But maintaining your health can be expressed as reducing risk factors for illness. Vaccination, hand washing, wearing a seatbelt and not abusing steroids would all be ways to reduce your risk.
> 
> Much of this comes down to perspective. I was 26 and didn't give a ****. Drove 100 plus miles per hour on highways, drank, ate like shit, didn't lift.
> 
> ...



You got most of the point!

Only one thing-the "ways to reduce risk" is necessary for one person. while someone else may think its overkill.

Like AAS, one person thinks keeping doses low is a must, but another guy believes that's being "too safe".

It ALL comes down to how you value life and what risks are worth taking in your life.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2019)

Maintenance Man said:


> I'll play along Hulk.
> 
> My worst sides experience was with 750-900mgs test which was a mix of cyp and TNE. 500-650mgs of tren being ace and susp and 300mgs mast e. I had dropped 200mgs NPP early on as it was only for my knees but didn't help. Finally 50mgs dbol ed for prob 4-6 weeks.
> 
> ...



Was it the tren that shut down the pipe work?

Interesting to hear that, especially if its the tren. Tren makes everything work quicker and better for me.

Very cool to see how everyone reacts differently.

Thanks!


----------



## Viduus (Apr 26, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Finally, someone here that knows the "magic" of Test above 1g. That sucks about the lethargy.
> 
> I forgot one thing, but I wouldn't call it a side: Deca at 500mg/week and above makes me want/have sex every 4-5 days. Without Deca, it's every 2 days. Annoying to have libido drop a little.
> 
> ...



“F” test over 1g....


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 26, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Was it the tren that shut down the pipe work?
> 
> Interesting to hear that, especially if its the tren. Tren makes everything work quicker and better for me.
> 
> ...


Yeah the tren was ****ing me up bad. Worked like a charm except on my libido.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 26, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Was it the tren that shut down the pipe work?
> 
> Interesting to hear that, especially if its the tren. Tren makes everything work quicker and better for me.
> 
> ...


Dbl post...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 26, 2019)

Viduus said:


> “F” test over 1g....




Tried and didn't like or don't find the risk:reward proper?


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 26, 2019)

I ran 700 mg cyp for 6 weeks.  Had my estrogen get just a little above range to where it was bugging me emotionally.  I couldve easily upped my adex and worked it all out but I realized there is no reason for me to ever run that much.  

At the moment, I dont have any major plans for physique or strength goals and Im pretty happy where I am.  

Personally, trt gains alone blew my mind so Im sticking with moderation from here on out.  500mg blasts and 200 cruises.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Apr 26, 2019)

Late 2017 I ran
Test c 750mg
Deca 600mg
Drol 50-100mg at the end

Only side effects were water retention and acne on my shoulders and back. E2 was slightly elevated. After time found out my ai was trash basically. After 16 weeks of deca my body felt run down. Not exactly sure why.

750 was my favorite test dose until i ran 1gram last november
Test 1g
Npp 600mg
Deca 300mg
Legit ai

No water retention. No acne breakouts. However, heartburn, and mucus buildup at times after eating were annoying af

Currently end of week 2
1g test
450 tren a

Slight acne on shoulders. Aggression is more apparent than ever. Heartburn isn't as bad as it was with npp


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2019)

Maintenance Man said:


> Yeah the tren was ****ing me up bad. Worked like a charm except on my libido.



Bro! That story where I pinned 3g of Test and used a viagra because of ED issue?

You went through the same! I was goin through chicks after the divorce and Deca made my howitzer broken *right before* I needed it.

Only difference is mine was 1.5g Deca instead of Tren. Tren does the opposite to me and makes everything way better.

I hope you can run tren still and that not happen.


----------



## Hurt (Apr 26, 2019)

The highest test dosage I’ve run is 750mg. 

The highest total (all compounds) I’ve run is 1.7g (300 test, 700 tren, 100mg anavar/day).

Have yet to venture into the 1g test waters, primarily just because I haven’t felt the need.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> Late 2017 I ran
> Test c 750mg
> Deca 600mg
> Drol 50-100mg at the end
> ...



So #1 is 1.4g and #2 is 1.9g. Very few sides, which is great! Using you as a platform:

Where's all the fear-mongering folks at for this thread? *Where's the "using 1g of AAS ever is auto-heart attacks/strokes/early death"*?

Or the *"it's stupid/pointless to ever run 1g of gear"*. Don't forget *"there's no benefit to using 1g or more"* and *"sides outweigh the benefits of 1g or more of gear"!*

Easy to see how annoying it is to be the target, while everyone else is left alone *for the same damn thing*. 

"You do high doses for longer periods." Look at quoted examples above. No mention of duration, but just using. People said those things to me. It's hard to keep my streak of never insulting anyone LOL


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2019)

Hurt said:


> The highest test dosage I’ve run is 750mg.
> 
> The highest total (all compounds) I’ve run is 1.7g (300 test, 700 tren, 100mg anavar/day).
> 
> Have yet to venture into the 1g test waters, primarily just because I haven’t felt the need.



"If it ain't broke, don't fix it."

I 100% commend you for doing that. It goes with the other adage I live by-"Keep It Simple Stupid."

Your choice to go with "need" is the best choice. Only exception is if you just want to experiment, like in my case, and get all nerdy.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Apr 26, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> So #1 is 1.4g and #2 is 1.9g. Very few sides, which is great! Using you as a platform:
> 
> Where's all the fear-mongering folks at for this thread? *Where's the "using 1g of AAS ever is auto-heart attacks/strokes/early death"*?
> 
> ...



It's a personal choice to run as much as I have to help me get to my goals. The risks or sides may not be apparent now, but that's not to say they won't present themelves in the future. 

I can't say 100% that I could have done better or the same with lower doses, but I chose the doses for my own experimentation  of my body given the research and safety protocols to stay as healthy as possible.


----------



## Hurt (Apr 26, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> "If it ain't broke, don't fix it."
> 
> I 100% commend you for doing that. It goes with the other adage I live by-"Keep It Simple Stupid."
> 
> Your choice to go with "need" is the best choice. Only exception is if you just want to experiment, like in my case, and get all nerdy.



Its not that I’m opposed - I just haven’t yet had the need.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 27, 2019)

1.5g test e

15 weeks

25 dbol/day last 4 weeks. 


Best meet prep ever. Similar to what POB described. Insane recovery and a good recomp while stuffing my face. I gave up counting calories because I had to eat all I could to maintain weight. Mostly chicken/rice/veggies with a whole pizza every Wednesday. 
Did get night sweats. Took a lot of letro to keep e down. 
Will likely stay at 1g next time as the difference wasn’t worth the extra money imo.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 27, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> It's a personal choice to run as much as I have to help me get to my goals. The risks or sides may not be apparent now, but that's not to say they won't present themelves in the future.
> 
> I can't say 100% that I could have done better or the same with lower doses, but I chose the doses for my own experimentation  of my body given the research and safety protocols to stay as healthy as possible.



Not you; that was directed at people who said those statements in the past. 

You have done great man.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 27, 2019)

Hurt said:


> Its not that I’m opposed - I just haven’t yet had the need.



Thats what I said in the last paragraph-you "go with the need". You only do things if needed, and that's smart protocol.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Apr 27, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Not you; that was directed at people who said those statements in the past.
> 
> You have done great man.



No i got you. Just kind of a disclaimer i suppose for running higher doses


----------



## Hurt (Apr 27, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Thats what I said in the last paragraph-you "go with the need". You only do things if needed, and that's smart protocol.



Yes I can read. I was specifying that I’m not opposed to higher dosages in principle.


----------



## Jada (Apr 27, 2019)

750 test cyp
600 deca

Other than dry skin and a little acne,  i feel great,  planning on running var soon once i drop the deca in week 14.  As of my last cycle ... well maybe if i can remember lol like 2 cycles before i bumped my test from 500 to 750mg  and i noticed real quick the difference, i just hate getting dry back skin, i use dove soap and lotion the fk up everytime.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Apr 27, 2019)

When I was younger I did 750 Test w Dbol the first 4 weeks. I can't remember if I was taking 25 or 50mg of Dbol a day so not sure if that even counts. No real major sides. I had some back chest and shoulder acne and some anger issues. I put on a lot of size and got strong then lost almost all of it because I was too stupid to do my PCT research.


----------



## Bruce Banner (May 1, 2019)

2 g of Test E
800 mg of Deca
800 mg of EQ
100 mg/day of Anadrol
50 mg/day of Dianabol

Did the orals for about 4 weeks, then BP went a bit too high, the others +12 weeks. High hemoglobin and hematocrit with the dose of test, Deca and EQ. I was 330 lbs at that time. My lipids always go south when on orals. Other than that no problems.


----------



## Jin (May 2, 2019)

Bruce Banner said:


> 2 g of Test E
> 800 mg of Deca
> 800 mg of EQ
> 100 mg/day of Anadrol
> ...



 I knew I was doing it all wrong


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 2, 2019)

Bruce Banner said:


> 2 g of Test E
> 800 mg of Deca
> 800 mg of EQ
> 100 mg/day of Anadrol
> ...


Jeebus.

330lbs, liver on fire, and blood thicker than Karo syrup.  I bet your neighbors could hear you breathing.  :32 (6):


----------



## motown1002 (May 2, 2019)

Bruce Banner said:


> 2 g of Test E
> 800 mg of Deca
> 800 mg of EQ
> 100 mg/day of Anadrol
> ...




Wow - That's a heavy cycle.  Where was your hemo and crit standing?  When you cut yourself did you bleed?  lol


----------



## hulksmash (May 2, 2019)

Bruce Banner said:


> 2 g of Test E
> 800 mg of Deca
> 800 mg of EQ
> 100 mg/day of Anadrol
> ...



I dont think I've ever done that much.

And don't pay much attention to any fear-mongering given for your dosage. 

People here get ruined health if they run high doses, so they think everyone else's health will be destroyed like theirs.

Learn that and their gratuitous warnings wont bother you at all. It may be ridiculous, but their intent is kind-hearted. That's something to appreciate in this day and age.


----------



## Bruce Banner (May 14, 2019)

Hemoglobin was at 175 g/L and hematocrit was at 0,52, no headaches. 

I'm a big guy, over 200cm/140 kg so don't compare the doses on to a guy 170cm/70 kg. BP and lipids are always my biggest fear in the long run, do check ups every 4 weeks. After that cycle I was off completely for over 6 months, just some hCG. Everything (at least as fas as the things I keep track of) went back to normal.

Been doing cycles of +2 grams for many many years, try to stay of the orals as much as possible. They are absolutely the worst. But they are the most efficient for growth and strength. There is always a trade-off...


----------



## Jin (May 14, 2019)

Bruce Banner and Hulk talking about multigram cycles


----------



## RexT44 (Nov 24, 2019)

1-4 Test 800mg 5-8 1050 9-15 1500mg
1-4 Deca 600mg 5-8 900mg 9-15 1300mg
1-4 NPP 400mg 5-8 500mg. 
1-4 Drol 100mg  5-6 150mg


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 24, 2019)

RexT44 said:


> 1-4 Test 800mg 5-8 1050 9-15 1500mg
> 1-4 Deca 600mg 5-8 900mg 9-15 1300mg
> 1-4 NPP 400mg 5-8 500mg.
> 1-4 Drol 100mg  5-6 150mg



that should do some damage


----------



## SlaughterHo (Nov 24, 2019)

I don't know shit. Besides every day is arm day. Hulk makes me need glasses. Type less lift more. &#55357;&#56834;


----------

